# ANYBODY BEEN DIViNG THERE?



## DJ's Mom (Oct 2, 2007)

4 yrs ago after my son died....there were several artificial reefs made by PFF members and dropped offshore....there was one made with his name on it....I was curious if anyone has been diving out there or remembers or maybe has even took pictures or not?


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hopefully someone will give you a good report! If you can find the numbers we could run out fish on it and get you some pics! Good luck!!!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll go shoot some pics / videos of it if I get the numbers. Well Iwill try anyhow, sometimes theconditionswon't permit video.


----------



## DJ's Mom (Oct 2, 2007)

i think my daddy (pastor billy) has the cordinance...ill see if i can remember to ask him


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

You know, he still watches over us, and I am willing to bet my life on the fact that is covered with fish from top to bottom. I have kept this picture and that little man is in my little girlsprayers every since we first heard he was sick. He still watches over us. Never had the pleasure but I will never forget this face.










God Bless!!!!!


----------



## DJ's Mom (Oct 2, 2007)

i am truly touched you still think of my son almost 5 yrs after his death and it never ceases to amaze me at all the lives he has touched. He was the strongest and most amazing person i have every had the pleasure of meeting and hope and pray that i can touch as many lives he has and be a quarter of the person he was.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW after reading this post am sitting here at my computer at 6 am saturday morning all teared up....Djsmom people like you are true heros!!!!! God bless you and your family!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I has on my Chartplotter and trolled over it a few weeks back. I didn't have my depth finder on so I didn't think to see what was on it.

I'm not a diver but next time I'm that way, I'll look it over on the depth finder.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Run Dover,

PM me or postthe coordinates of this reef. I am going divingin the next two weeks and I will take some video of the reef.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

36​​​​​DJ Hooks Reef​​​​​Oct 2006​​​​​5/8" to 1" Rebar Welded 10-20" x 10' x 10' structure​​​​​85​​​​​30 05.748'N​​​​​87 08.861'W​​​​​


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

*Video*

http://vimeo.com/23451484
Here is a link to the video I shot on the DJ Hooks Reef on 5-7-2011.
While it was not covered in fish the day I dove it, it did have some really cool life on it.
Hope you enjoy it.
Scott.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

super nice of you cool vid


----------

